
Google Earth puts North Korea Labour camps on the map - chemcoder
http://www.rte.ie/news/2013/0110/google-earth-puts-north-korea-labour-camps-on-the-map.html
======
rmc
Misleading title. Google did not mark the labour camps, a human rights
activist made a map of the labour camps with Google Earth.

~~~
darkarmani
That's your quibble? The activist was able to mark them on the map, because
google had hi-rez images of the camps on their maps.

~~~
revelation
I had the same quibble. This article even goes on to make the connection to
Schmidts trip. The two subject matters have no single fiber connecting them.

------
samstave
Just had an interesting thought: what would be the legal implications should a
private party mount a recon drone effort against North Korea?

Assume there was some way to launch small-ish drones from international waters
and fly them to such stated labor camps to take pictures/do whatever which did
not include any weapons?

What if this effort was a decentralized grass roots activism effort?

Assume DPRK was to simply attempt to shoot down said drones, what other
recourse, aside from doing something like attacking South Korea or something,
would they have.

Finally what other international laws would be broken by this activity? Would
the countries where the drone pilots/owners were from be either inclined or
required to prosecute these activists? If so, under what laws?

~~~
martythemaniak
I'm pretty sure the subtle legalities would be lost on the North Koreans, so
they'll definitely shoot down the drone and probably torpedo the boat. They'll
find out the nationalities of the activists and boat and raise a stink so
high, you'll probably get in trouble with your own government who'll charge
you with god knows what (some Light Treason?)

------
motters
Are there any other similar prison camps elsewhere in the world, or is North
Korea unique?

~~~
jpatokal
North Korea is unique in the sheer brutality and scale of the system, but
Myanmar/Burma has remote prison camps and the Russia's present-day version of
the Gulag is no picnic either.

Myanmar:
[http://www.magnumphotos.com/C.aspx?VP3=SearchResult&ALID...](http://www.magnumphotos.com/C.aspx?VP3=SearchResult&ALID=2K1HRGQK1_Q)

Russia:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2012/10/ins...](http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2012/10/inside-
russias-prison-system/263806/)

------
LatvjuAvs
We have prisons where people work producing military equipment, and how much
one needs to go to prison?

How much law lobbying is done by prison owners?

~~~
rrreese
I'm not familiar with American prison conditions but I suspect they aren't as
bad as this: [http://www.utsalumni.org/news/how-one-man-escaped-from-a-
nor...](http://www.utsalumni.org/news/how-one-man-escaped-from-a-north-korean-
prison-camp-3549/)

~~~
pygy_
They could hardly be worse. That doesn't make them good, though.

